# Apexi Multi Checker vs. Techtom MDM100



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone got them??
How does the Apexi Multi Checker compare in cost and performance of the Techtom MDM100N???? 
Both seem to do the same stuff.....any differences???

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Oops, Looks like I missed this question.
I have a Multi-checker http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3520 Pics of unit and install are on that thread, functions as well. They both have pros and cons. For example: Mine removes the speed limiter, but the MDM-100 plugs right into the Consult diag port. There are some other differences as well. Look around the net for them and you can figure out the differences.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*Not many sites*

Hey....ive been trying to find sites on both the products but theres not much information on either.....or at least that i can read in english.....its mostly in japanese. how does the Apexi Unit wire in???? Any info will be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks


----------

